# 1958 Spitfire



## Wha'ppen (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello all, I'm a bit of a nuby to all this, but was wondering If it would be possible to convert my 1958 Schwinn Spitfire middleweight into a balloon tire bike.  If so, are there any special modifications I have to do.

Thanks,


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 15, 2008)

well one thing is that your s7 rims are not going to be the right size for balloon tires. So you'd have to switch to s-2s. Second your fenders are a bit smaller so most likely bigger fenders. Also  your front fork will have to be changed out to fit the larger tires and fender. Then you have the problem with the rear section which is smaller than a balloon tire. So somehow you'd have to enlarge that section. So really you need to just bye a balloon tire bike . Show a picture of your spitfire and you never know someone on thecabe might want to trade you or buy your bike in return you can get a balloon tire bicycle


----------



## PackRat (Feb 15, 2008)

*or...*

Or you could just put balloons on it and ride it without fenders, eliminating the problems militarymonark was talking about: 
_"Then you have the problem with the rear section which is smaller than a balloon tire. So somehow you'd have to enlarge that section. ..."_


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah I was thinking that but figured that he wanted fenders


----------



## Wha'ppen (Feb 15, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> well one thing is that your s7 rims are not going to be the right size for balloon tires. So you'd have to switch to s-2s. Second your fenders are a bit smaller so most likely bigger fenders. Also  your front fork will have to be changed out to fit the larger tires and fender. Then you have the problem with the rear section which is smaller than a balloon tire. So somehow you'd have to enlarge that section. So really you need to just bye a balloon tire bike . Show a picture of your spitfire and you never know someone on thecabe might want to trade you or buy your bike in return you can get a balloon tire bicycle



Hey thanks for the info, I think I'm going to keep the bike the way it is, and take your advice.  Now I need to get me a bigger bike.


----------



## wave1960 (Jun 11, 2008)

*schwinn Balloon on S-7*

you can purchase tires for s-7 rims that are 26x 13/4 x 2.0 . they are balloon size that fit S-7 rim. In 90% of cases they fit into midweight fenders. I have done this to several midweights for a "beefy" look


----------

